# Unreliable Tivo Stream



## r55t (Sep 27, 2012)

I've had Stream for over a month now. It is hooked up to my Premiere (ethernet to the router). The setup works and I am able to watch the stream on my iPhone5 and my iPad. 

However, a lot of the times (I would say 7 out of 10) - the connection keeps dropping (even when I am in the same room as the stream/tivo/tv). I have a small house so I am never more than 30 feet away from the stream. When I reboot the stream box, it starts to work again and can find the stream again. 

This is very frustrating. I've paid for the stream box and also paid Verizon FIOS to get my router moved next to the TV/TiVO - and still can not really use this product. I am never sure that I will be able to watch stream in my bed - or I will have to go downstairs to reboot the box. 

Are the others not having this issue? I can not believe this is unique to me.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

To be clear, your premiere is hardwired via ethernet to your router and your stream is also hardwired via ethernet to your router?

Does this happen when you are in the same room as the router? I would try moving the router to see if the signal improves, distance is not the only factor that can interfere with a wireless signal. 

I suppose you could also try transferring content so that you can avoid rebooting hiccups at night as you diagnose the problem.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jrtroo said:


> Does this happen when you are in the same room as the router? I would try moving the router to see if the signal improves, distance is not the only factor that can interfere with a wireless signal.


I've actually read reports that suggest that 802.11n performance actually drops significantly if you are too close to the router. It uses a technology called MIMO which depends on the signal bouncing off a few walls before it gets to the radio. If you're too close that can't happen and performance drops.

Dan


----------



## r55t (Sep 27, 2012)

After sending an email to TiVo support regarding my problem, I got this reply - and after doing this, it seems to have fixed this - so far the stream has not dropped the connection and is much more reliable from before.

"It appears that your TiVo Stream has not made its daily connection since 10/29 which could be part of this problem. Please unplug the Ethernet from the Stream for 30 seconds before plugging it back in. Then go to TiVo Central > Messages and Settings > Settings > Phone and Network > Connect to TiVo Service Now. After the connection finishes, try using the Stream again."

I did have to reboot the stream box again after the above.

Hope this thread helps others who end up having this problem! 

If I run into this problem again, I will post here again.


----------

